# Classic, really affordable and not quartz



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, have you some catchy tips for me? 

I am looking for some classic looking watch, not very large, not very small - something between 28 - 35 mm, round or rectangular, no bling-bling things such as fake diamonds. Problem si movement, because I do not want quartz. I like hand wound movement over quartz. Maximum price is 100 - 120 €.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vostok makes a ladies version of their Amphibia watch, it's 33 mm, hand-winding, and less than $60. Chrome-plated brass case, stainless steel back, many dial designs available.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/051/


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you have any pictures of watches you like? It'll help give us a better idea of the style you're looking for. What kind of indices? Dial color? Case color? Leather/bracelet strap? Or are you flexible on all those things?

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sillygoose said:


> Do you have any pictures of watches you like? It'll help give us a better idea of the style you're looking for. What kind of indices? Dial color? Case color? Leather/bracelet strap? Or are you flexible on all those things?
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


I am quite flexible. Case color: silver is better, dial color: white or black, blue is good enough too, strap: leather


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ron521 said:


> Vostok makes a ladies version of their Amphibia watch, it's 33 mm, hand-winding, and less than $60. Chrome-plated brass case, stainless steel back, many dial designs available.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/051/


Amphibia has quite specific design. It looks weird for me. Hand wind is big plus.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

It might be hard to find a handwinding watch, but there are some automatics that fit within your price range and requirements.

An example would be the Orient Soma. It's about 38mm.










Or this Seiko SNXS77 at 37mm. It comes in different colors.










Edit: Sorry! Just realized your max size is 35mm!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sillygoose said:


> It might be hard to find a handwinding watch, but there are some automatics that fit within your price range and requirements.
> 
> An example would be the Orient Soma. It's about 38mm. Or this Seiko SNXS77 at 37mm. It comes in different colors.
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


I have really tiny wrist, 35 mm is maximum size for me.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

#1 "vintage Anker automatic" on Ebay. One day left. No bids. Starts at $37.83. *Brass *case (brass will patininze for you), 34.5mm automatic, 1960s. Serviced. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-An...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 #2 "Vintage Roamer" 33mm from the 1940s on Ebay. Handwind. Serviced. And #3 *sterling silver *"Ruvico" 25mm 1940s handwind Ebay from Bulgaria. Serviced. #2 and #3 from seller I have purchased one watch from. Both top of budget and offered at Buy It Now...


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

One more: right here on WUS sales forum, vintage Certina Argonaut 220 automatic. 36mm, $119. Croatia. It probably could use basic service prior to use...clean, oil.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My recommendations are also vintage.....Seiko! 2205 built from 1970 - 1980.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Link to the specifics.

SEIKO Diver Finder - 2205-0769 Automatic Watch


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

longstride said:


> Link to the specifics.
> 
> SEIKO Diver Finder - 2205-0769 Automatic Watch


Sorry, but diver is not for me "classic" design. Maybe is my fault, but classic is for me something more dressy.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here are a couple of Orients at Creation Watches, 31mm and 30mm. One has a metal band, but it can be replaced.

Orient Automatic Charlene NR1Q005W and Orient Automatic NR1Q00BW.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Well *andrea.b1* my other suggestion for a really classic really dressy option are the 'Max Bill' designs from Junghans...

















I think they are both sized in the 35mm range, easy to see and not a monster on the wrist.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

If you want to go a classic but slightly different direction I suggest the Fortis Flieger in 35mm case.









Its the watch in the middle.


----------

